# Squirrel Girl BBQ Logo



## squirrel (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks to Callahan4life for posting info for Patrick Carlson. Patrick did my logo in no time. I gave him a little info and that I really wanted something "Girly" I love it.

bbqlogos.com


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 31, 2011)

Very Cool Cheryl!

I'm gonna look into this too

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2011)

It fits you perfectly!


----------



## callahan4life (Oct 31, 2011)

Very Nice! He does a great job and is so easy to work with!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool Squirrel, what's next? Squirelly BBQ or Catering, LOL

Looks great, and yes, it does fit you, just right
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and........


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2011)

Great Logo Cheryl....    Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks great to me.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 31, 2011)

Real nice art work Cheryl, when you get all done e-mail me or pm. I'd be interested in the costs and details. I'd like to have a design for a fictitious bbq/dog company.

Oh and I wear an XL.


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 31, 2011)

nice logo


----------



## alelover (Oct 31, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool logo


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks good Cheryl. Now that you have gotten all your neighbors addicted to your BBQ with free samples you can real them in and make some $$. LOL


----------



## callahan4life (Oct 31, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Real nice art work Cheryl, when you get all done e-mail me or pm. I'd be interested in the costs and details. I'd like to have a design for a fictitious bbq/dog company.
> 
> Oh and I wear an XL.


Dan, All the info is here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110781/my-new-logo  Look at Post #7 for all the details on mine.

Ecto1 also used him for his Logo: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110844/callahan4life-mad-me-do-it#post_685311


----------



## squirrel (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't tell you how excited I am to finally have the logo I wanted. I still can't believe how quick he did it. I have never spent $200 so quickly. Okay, that's a lie. I just bought a pair of vintage cowgirl boots from Shepler's. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Patrick is one of the nicest, most talented people. Very thrilled with his work.


----------



## ak1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks fantastic Cheryl.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks good!


----------

